# Indigo in a Bottle?



## fishguy (Mar 7, 2018)

Found this in a jar at a site in Columbia, SC with a bunch of glassware mostly from the '30s and 40's. This is well past the peak of indigo production in SC but not sure what else it might be and the jar doesn't seem like it would be much older, I think.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 9, 2018)

Dried model paint maybe ?


----------



## fishguy (Mar 10, 2018)

Ahh, makes sense, a good possibility, thanks!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2018)

My first thought was copper sulfate, maybe?


----------

